# Nissan GTR R35 "Satin Chrome Red"



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Folks,

What do you reckon to this wrap color? Not the usual you see around.

Can't see that pwpro has posted it yet, I think it's great looking, and kinda good looking and moody!

Link to the pwpro wrap - http://pwpro.co.uk/portfolio/nissan-gtr-109#.WJ-PY_nc5hE

Chronos


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I actually quite like it.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Reminds me of Christmas for some reason..... it's awesome!!


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

I think it looks great. Tiny bit close to orange but may be the lighting. What wrap brand is it?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Prits_88 said:


> I think it looks great. Tiny bit close to orange but may be the lighting. What wrap brand is it?


Link to the pwpro wrap - Nissan GTR | PW Pro

Personally I'd ditch bonnet racing stripe, and maybe the rear exhaust pipes, smoke "patches" , and the job is done.


----------



## Gtr Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

I like that.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Reminds me of Christmas for some reason..... it's awesome!!


I've found a lot of chrome wraps to look over shiny, but this seems to look darker, with deep luscious tones.

I'd like to see pictures of it, outside in the daylight tho, to see how it looks outside.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Chronos said:


> I'd like to see pictures of it, *outside* in the daylight tho, to see how it looks *outside*.


Believe it or not if the car was outside it would be in the daylight, and because it will be outside, you will actually be seeing the car outside. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Believe it or not if the car was outside it would be in the daylight, and because it will be outside, you will actually be seeing the car outside. :thumbsup:


nice try, no









how do you find the interesting colour wrap, on the Nissan GTR R35?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Chronos said:


> how do you find the interesting colour wrap, on this fine *Nissan GTR R35*?


Lol you actually had to spell it out for me in full, guess I can understand why as nobody would imagine or associate something interesting or eye catching with the Fatzilla.

Joking aside wrap looks awesome... car on the other hand... lets not go there.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Think you nailed it with this tbh:

"Personally I'd ditch bonnet racing stripe, and maybe the rear exhaust pipes, smoke "patches" , and the job is done."

I don't mind the racing stripes tho.


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

FIERCE!!!! i luv it


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Think you nailed it with this tbh:
> "Personally I'd ditch bonnet racing stripe, and maybe the rear exhaust pipes, smoke "patches" , and the job is done."
> I don't mind the racing stripes tho.


Yeah its kinda a marmite thing, 50/50 if one likes it or not... for me no, id like it without. but as usual with all cars customization, its personal preference.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Hmm, I cant really decide, I think theres other mods on the car which put me off it on a whole, but the color is nice for sure.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Now this on the other hand!!! Wow!

Nissan GTR | PW Pro


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

kindai said:


> Now this on the other hand!!! Wow!
> 
> Nissan GTR | PW Pro


really? Blue-shiny-purple. TBH it shows how personal tastes, make the car modding game interesting!!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks nice but I think I would keep the lowers black.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Folks,
> 
> What do you reckon to this wrap color? Not the usual you see around.


Initial reaction was, wow that looks amazingly good! First impressions matter 

I would keep the side skirts dark to match front splitter, I think colour coded side skirts make the car look too bulky, although I do like the rear as shown, very aggressive, nice.

Beautiful colour, love it, do it Chronos.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I do really like that ...


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks puka as long as the shine stays


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I like it! 

bobby


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

http://pwpro.co.uk/portfolio/nissan-gtr-95#.WDvuVMunzqA

Have to say I'm looking at getting my wrap replaced with this. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Folks,
> 
> What do you reckon to this wrap color? Not the usual you see around.
> 
> Can't see that pwpro has posted it yet, I think it's great looking, and kinda good looking and moody!


patience my friend is a virtue......

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/497337-satin-chrome-red-gtr-wrapped-pw-pro.html#post5151297 

:squintdan


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Just remember not to use BRISTOL BLUE CUSTOMS for your rapping needs! as you have been warned!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Think the satin red looks incredible, personally wouldn't get the skirts and lower rear wrapped. It shows the GTR off really well imho without being too flash.

Colour is absolutely a personal thing and for me I've always felt that some of the more striking blue/green/orange colours that might suit a Lambo don't really suit a GTR. It just doesn't have the styling to go with them.

That said, the beauty of a wrap is that you can do something silly then get it changed when you've got bored of it.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Gets a big :thumbsup: from me


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i like matt , i think it shows the cars lines well


----------



## neo786 (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't normally like red but this looks good!


----------

